# Grouper today



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Team Get Bent plodded off this morning for a very chilly day of diving, It was only Robert Gill andme, andwe were optimistic that we might do some good. The first dive of the morning was awsome, 50 + feet of vis, and HUGE American Red Snapper all over the wreck. Snapper aside, I found a nice Gag hiding inside of the wreck and stoned him! Off to a good start I think, and the hunt continues. Six or so flounder cruise by and I shoot the largest, about four pounds! During the same time Robert has killed a smaller Flounder, and seen some others. With a Flounder and Gag strung, I ease back under the open area of the wreck and kill another nice Grouper, and finish him off with my Riffe kill knife. Back on the surface, as I am taking off my fins at the ladder, a Big Cobia swims about fifteen feet below me and off into oblivion:doh. Oh well! I also lost my flipping Riffe knife as it came out of the sheath somewhere, and is not to be found:hoppingmad:hoppingmad

Our second dive leads us further south into some very cold, clean, loop current water and goliath reef balls. Other than 90+ feet of vis, a dead dozer lobster, tons of little fish, and a grey reef shark, nothing pans out here.:looser

We move about a half a mile, and splash after we build some interval. This spot is totally different from the last. There are fish of all sorts, everywhere. A big school of Ocean Trigger Fish move off the wreck to about thirty feet above us, and as it is hard to sneak up on em in clean, clear water, they were not worried about us. Robert promptly kills 2 Grey Triggers, and a nice Sheephead. I just plink at, and don't stick some very spooky Grey Triggers that always seem to be just out of range.:banghead I do get to bond with a six foot long Duskey shark that eases by to say HI!Oh well, bottom time up we head back North to a shallow, green water, spot!

We spash for dive four into 20-25 feet of vis, and find a bunch of big spooked, spastic grouper, and tons of Snapper. The Grouper don't offer any good shots, and won't stay still long enough to try. We try anyway with no luck:banghead:banghead! I do see a big shark on this dive that looked like a Bull. It was a big heavy bodied shark, which was unnerving in the somewhat murky water.

Final tally for the day, two Gags, Two FLounder, Two Triggers, one Sheephead, and a lost knife!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

well, that was a good report and thanks for sharing...looks like some good eats and nice job to you and crew...


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd say you faired pretty well. Nice assortment of fish, some excitement via the sharks and some lost gear...the ocean giveth, the ocean taketh away!


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

It was good seeing you guys yesterday afternoon and great report. I am glad we all got out yesterday. We will have to all get together for "fun" trip in the new year.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a decent day to me. Man, I can't wait to get back in the water.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Enjoyed reading your report, thanks.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

nice job guys!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man!:toast


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job on your post. I enjoy reading all diving posts. I felt I was there under the water diving. Thanks again. Gene


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

Recess is right its nice to see some fish getting put in the freezer! And for us that cant be by the salty air it keeps us going till next time. Thanks for the post. By the way you can use an ice pick with sheath and lanyard for a sub riffe kill knife till you find another.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm already there Grouper Ninja, Itook care of the ice pick as soon as I got to the house! Thanks for the suggestion though!Gonna try to get out later in the week to give it a try!


----------

